
Amazon’s Smart Doorbell Is Creepy as Hell - octosphere
http://medium.com/s/thenewnew/amazons-smart-doorbell-is-creepy-as-hell-faaac4a9d6c3
======
ryanmercer
How is video of what is publicly visible from anyone's front door/windows/the
street/the sidewalk creepy?

You know what's creepy? People walking around with their phones, pointing
their camera at augmented reality imaginary pokemon, inside private and public
buildings, going to 'gyms' that are often at or near religious
centers/veterans organizations/schools...

